# New Zealand Earthquake today!!



## miker (Feb 21, 2011)

Christchurch has just been hit hard again. There will be lots of casualties according to the news 
running here in Australia.
Maybe the NZ members could let us know if they are safe when possible.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 21, 2011)

HERES A VIDEO. it looks pretty bad.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4dHDRyi3Gk[/ame]


----------



## Foozer (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope all manage to stay safe during these times of earthly hickups


Robert


----------



## mehmet1846 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's 6.3 size and the depth is very near(4 km) to the floor...The earthquake centre is 5 km's to the city centre...Destructive...The Christchurch is second biggest city of the New Zealand and 350.000 peopple lives...Last year on 3rd of September it has an eathquake too and it was 7.2... 

I have seen an earthquake in 1999 17 th. of August in istanbul/Turkey. It was 7.8 .... God, save them....

Mehmet ARCASOY

Press Photographer.


----------



## tel (Feb 22, 2011)

It's been running on the TV here all afternoon - it's not good. We can only hope and pray.


----------



## doubletop (Feb 22, 2011)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> HERES A VIDEO. it looks pretty bad.



MB I think that vid was from the last one in September I recognise the Jewelers that featured a lot on TV and that building fire errupted just as the Prime Minister was doing a piece to camera on the street outside.

This one made us sit up in Wellington today. Take a look at a seismograph local to Christchurch.

http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/drums/mqz-drum.html

the graph covers 24 hours in 30min slices starting from the bottom right. You'll see the earthquakes/aftershocks keep coming some as big as 5.

Unfortunately this one is way worse than the September quake, many fatalities, people still trapped in buildings, major buildings collapsed etc. It happened at lunchtime when lots of people would have been out and about.

Local coverage here

http://www.stuff.co.nz/

and here

http://tvnz.co.nz/

and here

http://www.3news.co.nz/

The people of Christchurch will be grateful for your good wishes, I'm sure.

Pete


----------



## steamer (Feb 22, 2011)

My Best wishes to all NZ.  Let's hope mother earth settles down there quickly!


Dave


----------



## compspecial (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes it must be a terrifying experience! Lets hope they have seen the last of it. and that there is no more tragic loss of life
                            Stew


----------



## Maryak (Feb 22, 2011)

My sympathy and thoughts to the residents of Christchurch.

Bob


----------



## DaveH (Feb 22, 2011)

My sincere sympathy and my best wishes to all New Zealander's .

DaveH


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2011)

No matter how big or small an Earthquake is not a good thing. From the gang here in the shop our thoughts and prayers got to New Zealand.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## mklotz (Feb 22, 2011)

My sympathy and condolences to all the folks in New Zealand. I never know what to say in situations like this. It seems like mere words, even sympathetic ones, are so hollow when people are enduring such devastation. 

Nevertheless, know that we care and hope for the best for you.


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 22, 2011)

Just thought I would point out that Bentprop, one of the members here at HMEM is from Christchurch.
All my Sympathy, condolences as well as my best wishes.
Rex


----------



## robwilk (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope all members are ok in NZ . 
New Zealand and Australia are getting all the bad luck at the moment.
Please stay safe.

Rob........


----------



## rake60 (Feb 22, 2011)

Be safe NZ!

Rick


----------



## bentprop (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,guys.Thank you all for your kind thoughts.There have been 90+ people killed,and some 200 are still missing.The rescue crews are working day and night to free those still trapped.
This quake felt very much worse than the one last September,primarily because it was at such a shallow depth.,around 5 km deep.
My family are thankfully all ok.We have power,but no water or sanitation.
Water tankers are stationed at several schools,but for some reason,the area I live in got overlooked.
From a personal point of view,I have a backyard full of grey silt,which I have to barrow out to the road.It will then eventually be picked up.We lost some dinnerware etc.,but that can all be replaced.
My workshop is mostly ok,only my bandsaw fell over and broke the switch.
The aftershocks are frequent,and some quite big,but nothing like the main quake.It still makes me jump though.
My heart goes out to the families who have lost their loved ones.I'll try and update sometime tomorrow,if I still have a connection.
Regards all.Hans.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad to hear from you Hans!

Time to help the neighbors.
We can't offer physical labor, but I know the hearts of our membership.

What can we do to help?

Rick


----------



## shred (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. I lived in Christchurch for 6 months in the mid 80's (even have the school uniform to prove it). I was very impressed how well they'd survived the first quake, but two in a row? Ugh. I hope they come through ok.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 23, 2011)

Hans,

I'm very glad you and yours are OK.  

Plus what Rick said.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## doubletop (Feb 23, 2011)

Hans

Good to hear you are all OK. 

We felt it up here in Wellington when our building shifted around a bit. There was that "what next' moment from everybody and when it went on we knew it was serious somewhere.

A number of people around me in the office have relatives in Christchurch, one whose father lives in the square, all safe as far as I can make out. 

Our thoughts are with you all. 

Pete


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.
 Hope this finds our members well and my condolences to survivors of those who have lost loved ones.

 Ron


----------



## bentprop (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,guy,thank you all for your kind thoughts.There are still around 200 people unaccounted for,and as time marches on,the chance of finding them alive becomes smaller.The rescue squad have given up on 1 building,as it was determined that due to the terrible damage,there was no hope of any survivors.
The infrastructure of the suburbs is rapidly improving.We already have power and water back on in our area,although at a very low pressure.Water still needs to be preserved though,so no showers,baths,or washing allowed to be done.We have to make do with wet tissues.
Groceries etc. are being trucked in from all over the country,so there are no real shortages of anything.
My daughter and her partner have no power or water yet,so they are staying with us in the meantime.They also have some roof damage.
Other than that,we just try to live as normal lives as possible.
We get plenty of aftershocks,but thankfully mostly small ones.
Thanks again for your kind thoughts,it's much appreciated.
Kind regards.Hans.


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

The news continues to be bad with confirmed deceased of 113 and still hundreds missing. Every Aussie is sending as much karma as we can across the ditch.

As our pollys said, ask and we will send it, sadly its still not enough.

Our thoughts are with you all.


----------

